# Photoshop Help Required



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I've got Photoshop 7 and was wondering how you blank out registration numbers with the 'swirl' effect. I'm getting fed up with scribbling the nos out with the brush effect.

Hope someone can help.

Many thanks,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

The easiest way i have found is to draw a box around the number plate and then with the colour pick tool choose the most prominent colour on the plate then use the brush tool on the whole plate.

It leaves a nice clean look as if the car has a blank plate.

Heres a few examples


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

off the top of my head using the polygonal lasso tool draw round the number plate, then simply select the swirl/twirl effect from the filter drop down menu and thats it.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

How to swirl the number plate in photoshop

First of all open up the image, I am going to use Elements 4 but most will work with this method.










Select the rectangular marquee tool










Higlight the number plate










Select- Filter> distort> twirl.










Move the slider to Max and click OK.










There you have it! All done....Enjoy. Maxtor


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks to you all for your help here guys, but Maxtor's description wins it.

You can check the following thread to see how I've done!!!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=532103#post532103

Thanks again,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Better off using gaussian blur or a combo of filters - did you see the news last week when they reversed the twirl effect on that peado who had been putting pictures of himself on the net and masking his face with a twirl filter?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

R30 said:


> Better off using gaussian blur or a combo of filters - did you see the news last week when they reversed the twirl effect on that peado who had been putting pictures of himself on the net and masking his face with a twirl filter?


Good point but I very much doubt that anyone here has the equipment required to do it, its not just a case of "Undo"


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

R30 said:


> Better off using gaussian blur or a combo of filters - did you see the news last week when they reversed the twirl effect on that peado who had been putting pictures of himself on the net and masking his face with a twirl filter?


If you try and 'reverse twirl' a twirled numberplate, it doesn't go back to the original plate (try in in photoshop); so unless you find someone who is intent on getting a numberplate from your car (and don't forget you can see hundreds of plates if you just go for a drive anyway) then the twirl option is still safe

If you are really worried then just pixelate it


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you use any of the predefined twirls/pixelate functions there will always be someone out there who will be able to build an algorithm to unscramble it, so the safest way is to just select the plate with the lasoo tool and erase the selection the using the brush tool fill in the area.

But as others have said this is a number plate, not a peadophile's face, who is actually going to go to those lengths to unmask it?


----------



## Flakmunky (Apr 14, 2007)

I find the Healing Brush is best... Polygonal lassoo first so you don't go over the edges then keep using alt to define where to copy from... This will give you a true 'blank' looking number plate which will blen with the rest of the image and not look out of place.


----------

